# John Hollinger thinks the Magic can win it all



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Virtually every set of predictions lists one of three teams as champion: the Lakers, Heat or Celtics. I’m wondering if this consensus is missing the boat on reality, and I’m not just saying that because the Heat and Lakers looked somewhere south of dominant Tuesday night.
> 
> In light of the fact that Orlando dominated the preseason after dominating the second half of last season, I find it particularly hard to swallow how dismissive most people seem of the Magic’s chances.
> 
> ...


Insider article but he likes the Magic' chances. I think once again the odds as far as the media is concerned, is heavily stacked against the Magic. No matter what they do in the season, and trust me they will win a lot of games handily, the clowns up at NBA.com, ESPN, BBF.com lol will still think they aren't playoff 'tough'. The underdog thing works this year though, none of the crazy pressure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando is flying under the radar this season, despite being one of the best teams. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if they made it back to Orlando. However, it WOULD surprise me if they won.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I see them as an obvious contender, more so than the Heat. However I disagree with him talking about they are in a better position because of trades, when was the last time that a team that traded for a player midway through the season won the championship, and how often does it happen? The last team I can think of was the Pistons with Rasheed IIRC.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

We need another tier 1 player.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HB said:


> Insider article but he likes the Magic' chances. I think once again the odds as far as the media is concerned, is heavily stacked against the Magic. No matter what they do in the season, and trust me they will win a lot of games handily, the clowns up at NBA.com, ESPN, BBF.com lol will still think they aren't playoff 'tough'. The underdog thing works this year though, none of the crazy pressure.


Must be that ol' PER thing again...Hocus pocus, PER doesn't mean ****. I will continue to maintain Hollinger doesn't know what he is talking about.

But hey, the next game should be closer. It has to be.

****, I picked to Magic to win the East too, but Jesus, Friday night's game was butt-ugly brutal.


----------

